# Begrüßung



## reisev (26 Nov. 2008)

Ich bin auch neu hier, leider kann ich wahrscheinlich die Fristen nicht einhalten. Ich habe einen Job bei der Seefahrt und bin immer unregelmäßig zu Hause. Mit den vorgegebenen 7 Tagen wird es also nichts werden. Ich muß mich auch erst noch etwas orientieren. Prima ist die Anleitung zum Hochladen der Bilder. Aber ich werde wohl eher gesperrt bevor ich was hochladen kann.


----------



## saviola (26 Nov. 2008)

keiner wird hier gesperrt,
herzlich Willkommen und viel Spaas beim Stöbern.


----------



## General (26 Nov. 2008)

Hallo resev
Mache dir keine Sorgen,die Meldung wird zwar weiterhin eingeblendet,aber da du uns ja so nett imformiert hast und auch schon Beiträge geschrieben hast geht das inordnung
mfg blupper


----------



## maierchen (26 Nov. 2008)

Jo ich hoffe ja mal du bist kein

! 
Aber Egal Du bist ihr gern gesehen es gibt auch ne Menge "Landratten " die hier nicht täglich anwesend sind.
Also mach dir keine Sorgen ,und viel Spaß hier auf unsrem Board!


----------



## Tokko (26 Nov. 2008)

bei uns.

Mach dir mal nicht so große Sorgen. Passt schon.

Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß bei uns.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Buterfly (27 Nov. 2008)

Gebannt wirst du nicht, nur weil du nicht postest. Soll nur ne kleine Anregung sein ab und zu mal Danke zu sagen.

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen


----------



## Katzun (29 Nov. 2008)

ahoi reisev,

fühl dich herzlich willkommen und mach dir keinen kopf so schnell wird keiner gelöscht 

grüsse,
katzun


----------



## Ronja (29 Nov. 2008)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen!!!!


----------



## Muli (9 Dez. 2008)

Auch von mir noch einmal ein herzliches Willkommen!

Bzgl. der Sperrung brauchst du dir vorerst keine Gedanken zu machen. Hier alle 7 Tage einen Beitrag zu lassen ist gerne gesehen, um die Community am Leben zu erhalten, aber nicht überlebensnotwendig 

Wenn du wieder Landgang hast beehr uns einfach mit deinen Kommentaren oder auch Bildern wieder und schon gibt es keine Probleme mehr


----------

